# tomar el pulso



## ElFrikiChino

Hola. Estoy traduciendo hacia el italiano un artículo de A.Pérez Reverte, _En la ciudad hostil_ para una clase de traducción. En este artículo el autor critica la remodelación que se ha hecho durante los últimos años en Madrid.

Al comienzo, tras un par de frases, Pérez Reverte dice: "Recuerdo, y supongo que ustedes también, cuando Madrid era una ciudad para caminar por ella, sentarse en sus plazas y *tomar el pulso* a la calle y la vida".

Ahora, si entiendo bien, eso significa algo como controlar, analizar, fijarse en algo etc.

Acaso a alguien se le ocurre alguna manera de escribir eso en un italiano decente? Ahora sólo se me ocurre "sedersi nelle piazze per contemplare la vita e godere delle strade piene di gente", y ni siquiera estoy seguro de que sea correcto.

Alguna ayuda?


----------



## infinite sadness

Io lo intendo come "tastare il polso", cioè misurare la temperatura.


----------



## gatogab

Tastare il polso per verificare i palpiti, la vita.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Quindi "sedersi nelle piazze e misurare la temperatura alle strade e alla vita"? E cosa significa? 
Io credevo una cosa più tipo "sentirsi parte di qualcosa, esserne partecipi". So che questo significato non compare in nessun dizionario né l'ho mai visto usato così, ma è l'impressione che avevo avuto. Che sia venuto il momento di coniare un nuovo significato?
No, scherzi a parte, dite che è più letterale e significa in qualche modo "tastare la situazione" sulle strade e nei confronti della vita? E' che proprio non capisco  Cioè ho capito il significato in sé, ma non capisco cosa voglia dire in questo contesto.


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Quindi "sedersi nelle piazze e misurare la temperatura alle strade e alla vita"? E cosa significa?
> Io credevo una cosa più tipo "sentirsi parte di qualcosa, esserne partecipi". So che questo significato non compare in nessun dizionario né l'ho mai visto usato così, ma è l'impressione che avevo avuto. Che sia venuto il momento di coniare un nuovo significato?
> No, scherzi a parte, dite che è più letterale e significa in qualche modo "tastare la situazione" sulle strade e nei confronti della vita? E' che proprio non capisco  Cioè ho capito il significato in sé, ma non capisco cosa voglia dire in questo contesto.


Haz la prueba y quizás comprenderás.
Pero se necesita más sensibilidad que raciocinio.

De lo que se lamenta el autor es que hoy en día no se puede como una vez, descubrir por las calles y plazas de Madrid, con un simple pasear, darse cuenta de cómo vive la gente: si es feliz, si es serena; ver en las plazas madres con sus hijos, o padres incluso...o sea la vida.
Nunca he estado en Madrid, pero no es necesario hacer un viaje para darse cuenta que ya todo esto no se puede hacer en ninguna ciudad del mundo. Hay que tener cuidado cuando estas en fila porque alguien se puede ofender por algo que hiciste sin ninguna intención de ofender y te llega un puñete y mueres.

Fortuna.


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado, hay un segundo significado de fondo que lo matiza: El "bracio di ferro" que en español se llama "pulso"

Aquí el significado se aproxima al de "prenderli le misure alla strada". Por una parte se está hablando de el pulso cardiaco (Cuando se nombra la calle), como ya se ha dicho; y por otra de "vivir" la ciudad y sacarle el jugo, el sabor (Cuando se nombra la vida)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Al final he puesto algo como "tastare l'umore della gente". Mañana tengo clase. Si la profe corrige la traducción, os diré que opina ella!
Gracias a todos


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Al final he puesto algo como "tastare l'umore della gente". Mañana tengo clase. Si la profe corrige la traducción, os diré que opina ella!
> Gracias a todos


Espero con controlada ansia.
Fortuna


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Bueno... estaba correcto. Es más, la profe escogió mi traducción para proyectarla en la pared 
Otra traducción que le gustó es "tastare il polso alla vita".
Gracias.
EFC


----------



## Blechi

"tastare il polso alla vita", a prescindere dal fatto che piaccia o no, *è incompleto*.
La tua prof sarà stata distratta, perché nel testo originale vedo anche "calle", che non vedo in italiano.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Pecca mia: la frase della mia compagna era più lunga, ma non l'ho scritta tutta. Strada era comunque presente.


----------



## Pinairun

_Tomarle el pulso_ a una ciudad es tantear el estado de ánimo de sus habitantes, indagar en sus opiniones...

Pasarlo al italiano lo dejo para vosotros.


----------



## gatogab

Pinairun said:


> _Tomarle el pulso_ a una ciudad es tantear el estado de ánimo de sus habitantes, indagar en sus opiniones...
> 
> Pasarlo al italiano lo dejo para vosotros.


 
già fatto:  *#7*


----------



## Pinairun

gatogab said:


> già fatto: *#7*


 
Scusatemi.


----------

